# Non Returned packages



## ithacus (Mar 26, 2018)

Logistics sent me an email Saturday saying that I did not return my un-delivered packages from my Friday shift.
I delivered everything. After 3 useless emails to support with the same reply “We are standing by our original determination”
I emailed escalations .
They said they would look into it.
I have a better chance growing a third arm
Than winning with these people.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

probably warehouse lost it and blamed it on you. 
drivers are expendable. That why Amazon call it Flex!


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

ithacus said:


> Logistics sent me an email Saturday saying that I did not return my un-delivered packages from my Friday shift.
> I delivered everything. After 3 useless emails to support with the same reply "We are standing by our original determination"
> I emailed escalations .
> They said they would look into it.
> ...


What's escalations email? Flex email support is awful.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> probably warehouse lost it and blamed it on you.
> drivers are expendable.


/\
This


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

ndigoboy said:


> What's escalations email? Flex email support is awful.


Well I have the same question. Drop that escalations email on us. Asking for a friend.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

damphoose said:


> Well I have the same question. Drop that escalations email on us. Asking for a friend.


Any issue I have had, I have replied to the original bot reply by putting ESCALATION <subject> PLEASE ESCALATE and PLEASE ESCALATE in the message body. 90 % of the time it gets resolved. Have also received a few phone calls back from them.


----------



## ithacus (Mar 26, 2018)

damphoose said:


> Well I have the same question. Drop that escalations email on us. Asking for a friend.


The site won't let me post email addresss 
So it will have to be a little cryptic (jeff at amazon.kom


----------

